# 2015 Grayne Canyon and Grayne Valdez Stoker - Free Goggle Giveaway



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi SBF,

We are Stoked to have our new Grayne Canyon and Grayne Valdez Goggles in stock and up on the sites. To kick off the season in high style we wanted to get some of the new product into the hands of the boarding faithful here on SBF. YEAAHHHHH!

The Grayne Canyon is brand new for this season and will be the first giveaway.

The winner of this stoker can choose either the Pyro or Goldrush lens and we will set you up with the Photochromic lens as well. 

You can enter this stoker by responding to this thread with a brief reason of why you _need_ new goggles . This STOKER will end on 9-15-14 and then we will choose a winner, raffle style. We will do a few of these (and will likely have some runner up stoker giveaways as well along the way).

Here are some photos and specs on those items:

Full Face Dual Density Foam
Full Ventilation
Quick Release Lens Tech
Optically correct spherical lens
Moisture-lock sealed
5x Military grade anti-fog
100% UV protection
3 Year Warranty

Grayne Canyon:

http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-canyon-whiteout-goggle-w-goldrush-anti-fog-lens.html










http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-canyon-blackout-goggle-w-pyro-anti-fog-lens.html










Grayne Canyon Photochromic lens:

http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-canyon-photochromic-replacement-lens-w-5x-anti-fog.html

This goggle lens changes and adapts to light conditions on its own means your lens will always be perfect for the conditions you're riding in. With the lowest latency in dimming / brightening speed and the largest VLT range of any other lens at 26%-83%, no other photochromic lens can compare. Nearly completely clear in low light conditions, this lens will instantly start to darken as the sun comes out and ensure you can always see every bump, lump, and ridge in the snow. Eliminate the guesswork for what lens to use and get a lens that does it all for you!










Grayne Valdez:

http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-valdez-whiteout-goggle-w-goldrush-anti-fog-lens.html










http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-valdez-blackout-goggle-w-pyro-anti-fog-lens.html


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*ocular requirements: 5x Military Grade Anti-Fog*

Seriously Mister Awesome I *fucking need* new goggles because I destroy them faster than I can collect them. Hundred days, trips and trees send 3-5 pair to the handmedowns every year, and last year was a particular beatdown requiring an extra robust optic overhaul.

Kick ass as usual, good luck everyone.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I need new goggles because I'm currently using some old Smith that are well over 10 years old and the foam is starting to deteriorate. On top of that I have a daughter in college, and since converting to riding have bought 3 full setups for myself, her and my son in the span of about 3 months. Also, my weed whacker just broke so I had to fork over $150 for yet another. (Ryobi sucks but I have all the attachments!)

Puppies seem to really like me also. Just saying....


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks really nice. I need goggles for my GF. Would they feet small women's face?


----------



## Milbrat19 (Aug 18, 2014)

I honestly _need_ new goggles because the ones I currently have are a crap shoot. Warranty ran out at the end of last season and i'm looking to buy a new pair. These are DOPE and wouldn't mind getting a new pair for free. Especially after buying all new board, bindings, boots already for the new season.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I need new goggles cause new sexy googles = more sexy snow bunnies.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Need these goggles because my expensive pair of photochromatic goggles got scratched from a face-plant last season need to replace them. Also now that I got my knee fixed, hopefully I will get more time on mountain

edit : Stoked that you do these every year, thanks Wired!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I need a pair of these since I'm joining the Patrol this season, and it'd be super great exposure for them. :yahoo:


----------



## Milbrat19 (Aug 18, 2014)

JonSnow said:


> I need new goggles cause new sexy googles = more sexy snow bunnies.


This guy:laughat::laughat::laughat:. Hahahahaha


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I absolutely NEED new goggles for my girlfriend! She just got into snowboarding last season and had to use my old Dragon goggles when she finally got onto the bigger slopes! I'd love to surprise her with her own high-end goggles this season so that she can get super Stoked on riding again!

Thanks!


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

I need a pair for the new year due to a nasty fall in the park that shattered the frame of my splice's. 

Thanks again Wired!


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks again wired! I look forward to these all summer! I need a new pair for my little brother whose just going to be starting up his first time in the park this year (3rd year just cruising) I'm so proud of how far he came from the three years ago when I started with him on the bunny slope and this would be a great surprise he could tell all of his friend about!

50168

-Lukas


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

Great looking goggles and UV protection to boot ! My eyes could use some loving from all the bright lights


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I need a new pair of goggles because getting a free pair of goggles might temper my temptation to buy a pair of Anon M2s.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I desperately need a pair of anti fog goggles for nasty closed in conditions when I have to wipe my current googles every 10 seconds so I can see!!

You might be saving a life  

Also, they look awesome.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll nominate chomps. He could do with some cheering up :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Let me state clearly,.. I am Not entering a post for consideration to win the prize. (…with my pending spinal fusion surgery to look forward to, my prospects for the coming 2014/'15 season are in a state of limbo for the moment anyway!) 

I just wanted to once again commend Wiredsport for the absolutely _Awesome_ support and Stoke that they continually provide to this forum community! 

You guys (…and gals) should be held up as an inspiration as well as a model for other business entities to aspire to. You consistently go _WAY_ beyond simply providing occasional technical and/or gear and warranty support or guidance. I believe this kind of business involvement and commitment can only do wonders for a companies reputation and degree of customer satisfaction! Not to mention excellent, positive word of mouth and a much greater potential for consumer recognition, customer referrals and repeat business. 

I can only hope that with everything that you do to help promote, support and provide such excellent Stoke to this community,… I sincerely hope that your amazing generosity and efforts reward you with a massive, exponential return of the same!! 

You _ROCK_ Wiredsports!!! 2: :bowdown:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Let me state clearly,.. I am Not entering a post for consideration to win the prize. (…with my pending spinal fusion surgery to look forward to, my prospects for the coming 2014/'15 season are in a state of limbo for the moment anyway!)


Beat you to it 
There _will_ be a next season for you to use them :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Beat you to it
> There _will_ be a next season for you to use them :thumbsup:


Hahaha!! Neni,..? You _ROCK_ too!!!! Thanks for the thought! :cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> I'll nominate chomps. He could do with some cheering up :thumbsup:


I'll second Neni here. Chomps could stand with a pick-me-up and a reminder that there *will* be another season for him.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Beat you to it
> There _will_ be a next season for you to use them :thumbsup:





Noreaster said:


> I'll second Neni here. Chomps could stand with a pick-me-up and a reminder that there *will* be another season for him.


Oh hey folks! Really,.. I am very touched by your thoughts and generous nomination, but Wiredsport has already been _very_ good to me in past Stokers. I won a brand new Rome Garage Rocker in one of their stoker raffles about three years ago! Additionally, they sent me a really sweet longboard deck as sort of a consolation / recovery motivator after one of their stokers back in the late spring, early summer!  2:

So don't get the wrong idea,.. I am not being maudlin or wallowing in self pity! Really! 

Whether or not I am able to get out to ride this season or if it turns out that I need to wait on that so I can enjoy a _full_ and complete physical recovery for next year,..? That is all in the hands of my surgeon and the "karmic" nature of the universe. All I can do is move forward and follow the best advice I can and hope that my surgeon's skill, along with Karma, fate, or the Universe, sees fit to provide me with a positive outcome and recovery.  

In that spirit,.. I just wanted to cheer for Wiredsport! To acknowledge them for their generosity for another awesome new stoker! While I really do feel grateful for those unexpected and generous nominations from my friends and fellow forum members,.. I would really rather see some other needful soul benefit from winning such a great new pair of Goggles. Thank you tho for your wonderfully kind and generous thoughts!  :bowdown:


-edit-
…the one thing that does have me feeling a little worried or bummed is, it would appear that all the signs right now are pointing to the potential for a really "Epic" season this year! I would be _truly_ pissed if I wind up missing a "One in a Hundred Year" total snowfall season!! _THAT_ would truly suck ass!!!   LOL!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

In that case... _I_ need this goggles cos there's limited space in my backpack and each time packing it for hiking I'm torn between an extra layer or an extra goggle cos both won't fit. I'm a girl, I'm always cold  so I could do with the extra layer but then I'm either blind in flat light or glared in the bright cos I for sure will have the wrong goggles.
This goggle could solve the problem for good: good sight in whatever light AND space for a cosy extra layer


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I need these because Smith photochromic cost an arm and a leg, and I'm a cheap ass.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I could use some new goggles mine are due to be replaced.... Thanks


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I need these goggles because my wife likes mine and I'm too nice to tell her "no". Let me see the light!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I need these new goggles because nobody has these here in the land down under, and I wanna rub that fact into every one of my crew's faces!!!!!

I'm just like that!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhh, and to help Chomps in his recovery process!!!!!

If he wins, I'll gladly take the goggles cause I feel as it would be the least that I could do!!!!! :embarrased1:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I need new goggles cause my kid is always "borrowing" mine. Thanks Wired.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

I need new goggles cuz my eyes shoot laser beams and i go through a pair a day!

In reality....i'm poor and need a pair of nice goggles =)


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I need these so that I can hand my Oakleys to my daughter for her first full season of skiing with her own season pass. I'd hand her my other pair of goggles, but it turns out that face foam and super glue don't go together well. I really didn't expect them to melt. Win or lose, way to get people STOKED WiredSport. 

120714


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm fully backing Chomps' opinion on Wiredsports' policy.:thumbsup: I really don't need new goggles as I'm 100 % happy with my Grayne GTO's, just wanted to express my support, keep up the good work, guys! :10:


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

oo i neeeed me some new goggles and those Canyon's look sooo freakin dope!! my eg5 electrics are way small (women's model) on my size L of a head -kinda makes me motion sick lol.

I couldn't seem to find Grayne anywhere in europe, would've gone for a pair already or get them freeee with my Fuse AT's @wiredsport but yeh custom duties are ruthless.... unless its a gift of course


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

The goggles I have now are kids goggles...I can't see anything in my peripheral without turning my head and can't see anything below me without looking down. New goggles would be AMAZING and make it a more fun, safe ride!


----------



## Cmac_spartan (Aug 31, 2014)

I need new goggles because I am riding with my dads no brand goggles he got at a Walmart in squaw valley. They still have the original lenses... Anyways even if I don't win I think this is rad what you guys are doing.


----------



## EliteAlex (Jul 12, 2014)

My current goggles kerp fogging up so i really need some new ones! I HATE FOG!


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

Well how about that...I just ordered a set of bindings from you Friday that come with the Grayne GTO's. If I didnt do that i would toss my name into the mix. Great gesture!!! :rock: Now to keep my eyes open for new giveaways you do. Good luck to everyone involved.


----------



## TahoeKyleJ (Sep 12, 2014)

I would LOVE some new goggles (as mine were stolen). It may also help to know that I am a broke student in Tahoe who has barely enough money to scrape together for some Top Ramen ;P


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Would love to get a new pair since I broke my splice's at the end of last season.
Thanks again Wired Sport!! :eusa_clap:

11237


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked! The 15th has arrived and this Grayne Stoker is almost over. Anyone else looking to get in? If so, please post your entry now. This will close shortly.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeaahhhh! Round one is over. We will do the raffle in the AM and will be back to announce the winner.

Thanks for entering. :bowdown:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Whoooohhhhh!


Northriver1

You are the winner!

Please email your Ship to Name and Address to [email protected] and we will get these sent right out.


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

congrats dude!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Whoooohhhhh!
> 
> 
> Northriver1
> ...


Congrats, dude!!


I wonder how many people will email claiming to be Northriver1, hahah.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> Congrats, dude!!
> 
> 
> I wonder how many people will email claiming to be Northriver1, hahah.


Thats totally me! :shrug:

Kidding, congrats man. Nice job on the stoker, as always, WS!:yahoo:


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

THANKYOU WIRED!..... info sent....made my day for sure:yahoo:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats Northriver!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Whoooohhhhh!
> 
> 
> Northriver1
> ...


Congrats ya lucky dog!


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thankyou all....and thankyou Wired! I really appreciate all you do here and look forward to having new goggles!:bowdown:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I never win shit.:cloud::roadrage:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

*STOKED* to get another one started. This time let's do the new Grayne Valdez Goggles. Same rules as always. This will run though October 5th. 

Best of luck to everyone!

Grayne Valdez Whiteout Goggle w/Goldrush Anti-Fog Lens










Grayne Valdez Blackout Goggle w/Pyro Anti-Fog Lens


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Whatever Northriver1 said, insert here!!!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

5150

Fingers crossed, digging the look of these!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Still want to give my current gogs to my kid, and these would make an excellent replacement. Thanks again for all the awesome WiredSport! Stoked! 

120704


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*same rules as always or this time or....? *

On this goggle thread u didn't say to add a number, just respond with why you need some. 

Well I have 99 reasons, they all bitches.

Thats reasons and numbers yo.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

::
Throwing myself in the pool again. Main reason I am a gear whore, and just want them. Also Goggles make me look better :signlol:
I didnt see # was required but in case there is #1

Thanks again wired for gettting us stoked for the upcoming season


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

42

Packpack size hasn't changed: not needing an exta goggle = space for extra warm layer = happy me


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I want them  84


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks again WiredSport!

11237


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deimus85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I absolutely NEED new goggles for my girlfriend! She just got into snowboarding last season and had to use my old Dragon goggles when she finally got onto the bigger slopes! I'd love to surprise her with her own high-end goggles this season so that she can get super Stoked on riding again!
> 
> Thanks!


If a number is necessary, I choose 85.

Thanks Wired!!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Add me to lose this one too 

oops. better add a number. -542869321


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Because they just might fit my face!

916


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

'Cause my kid keeps "borrowing" my pair.........80085


----------



## Milbrat19 (Aug 18, 2014)

Jumping into the stoker again. Hopefully have better odds this time. Hoping for a nice pair of goggles because I never realized how important they were until one day on the mountain the conditions went from snowing to super sunny to raining. I realized on that day that I needed better goggles.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I might as well give this a go.

I need new goggles and this will save me some money.

Good luck everyone, I hope we all win.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I need goggles cause they help me see 

33


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

This one is now nearing an end. Anyone else want to get in on this? The time is now


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought two pair of Grayne googles last season + replacements lens. Would give these to my future son in-law... Love Grayne googles great price.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

My goggles doesn't fit my helmet (lie) and i dont want to give up wearing a helmet, no safe... 116


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Bought two pair of Grayne googles last season + replacements lens. Would give these to my future son in-law... Love Grayne googles great price.


i'm in if i didn't already 69 666


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Want to try these 

5446 that's my number


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

This one is now closed. Back soon with a winner.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just wanted to say The Grayne Canyon Goggles I won off the first round of this Stoker are top quality, look as good if not better than the crazily expensive brands out there, and are very comfortable. It's pretty clear they are a well thought out design. Good luck in this round to all who entered, someone else is going to get a great product. THANKS AGAIN WIREDSPORTS your kindness will not be forgotten!:bowdown:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tdn said:


> I might as well give this a go.
> 
> I need new goggles and this will save me some money.
> 
> Good luck everyone, I hope we all win.


TDN

You are the winner!

Please email [email protected] and we will get your new goggles shipped right out.

Stoked!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats to tdn.........thanks Wired!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

That photochromic lens is interesting. I hate switching lens for various conditions.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats you will love your new google extra lens are a great deal. Enjoy


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Ordered the canyon with photochromic and the blue goldrush With black straps, through this sight via pm, then sent the payment through PayPal. Was stoked to get them 2 days later. But I only got the goldrush lens that was white in a box with no bag or protection on the front of the lens. It had been scratched in the box. So I call wiredsport and they tell me to email the owner of the company. I'm like great this is gonna take forever. NOPE he emailed me back within an hour. 2 days later I get a new goldrush lens, a black strap, and the photocromic lens with a bag. Both lenses were fully protected and packaged correctly. Sadly we have no fucking snow at stevens yet but this was the best customer service I've ever had over the Internet. I will be a lifelong customer now.


----------



## g-ram16 (Jan 12, 2015)

I *NEED* these goggles, because I simply love to be on the mountain. Coming off of a gnarly leg break from skateboarding, and a sprained ankle that took me out of last season,I am trying to go up to the mountain as much as possible, and I need a pair of quality goggles to assist me in my epic quest of shredding as much as possible. Would love these goggles for free, but even if I don't win, I will probably end up picking a pair up anyways.  Love what you guys do, and good luck to everyone! )


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Damn! Congrats on the win!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I tried my Canyons out, and I'm very impressed. The photochromic lens is amazing, you don't even realize it's doing anything, but when i took it off i was almost blinded by the snow. Last night i ran the yellows and everything was super clear.


----------

